Ask HN: Do you want a filter on HN to filter out paywalled articles/sites? - mobilemidget
======
tedmiston
Nah, because most paywalls I've experienced are sidestepped by some
combination of:

\- disabling JavaScript for the page

\- opening in an incognito window

\- saving the article to a read it later service like Instapaper

(The fact that most paywalls are implemented strangely is a whole other
topic.)

